# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > वजन घटाना >  हर सेशन में खर्च करें कम से कम 1000 कैलोरी

## Krishna

हालाँकि एक सेशन यानी सत्र में 1000 कैलोरी खर्च करना बहुत आसान काम नहीं हैपर  अगर आपकी इच्*छाशक्ति मजबूत है और आप शरीर की अतिरिक्*त कैलोरी को जलाकर खुद को फिट रखना चाहते हैं तो यह काम आपके लिए उतना मुश्किल नहीं है। 

हालांकि एक सत्र में 1000 कैलोरी जलाने के लिए व्*यक्ति के शरीर के वजन के साथ-साथ उसकी क्षमता पर भी निर्भर करता है। सामान्*य लोगों की तुलना में मोटे लोगों के लिए यह काम बहुत मुश्किल हो सकता है। लेकिन अगर आपने एक सेशन में 1000 कैलोरी खर्च करने का निर्णय ले लिया है तो हम आपको कुछ उपाय बता रहे हैं जिससे यह काम आपके लिए आसान हो जायेगा।

----------


## Krishna

*जंपिंग जैक*जंपिंग जैक ऐसा वर्कआउट है जिसे करने से आप एक सेशन में 1000 कैलोरी बर्न कर सकते हैं। इसे करने के लिए सावधान की मुद्रा में खड़े हो जाइए, फिर उछलते हुए पैरों को फैलायें, पैरों के साथ हाथों को ऊपर ले जाकर मिलायें। जंपिंग जैक वर्कआउट करने से हाथों के साथ-साथ जांघों और पेट की मांसपेशियों का खिंचाव होता है। यह पैरों को मजबूत बनाता है। जंपिंग जैक वर्कआउट को अगर आप सही तरीके से और तेजी से करते हैं तो केवल 20 मिनट में आप 300 कैलोरी जला सकते हैं।

----------


## Krishna

..............................

----------


## Krishna

*बर्पीज*यह एक ऐसा कार्डियो वर्कआउट है जो शरीर की हड्डियों और मांसपेशियों को मजबूत बनाता है। दरअसल यह तीव्र गति वाला वर्कआउट है जिसे अक्*सर मिलिटरी के लोग और एथलीट करते हैं। इसे करने से रक्*त संचार के साथ दिल की धड़कन भी बढ़ती है, यह दिल को मजबूत बनाता है। बर्पी करने के सामान्*य मुद्रा में खड़े हो जायें, फिर आगे की तरफ झुकते हुए दोनों हाथों को जमीन पर लायें, पैरों को पीछे ले जाकर पुशअप जैसी स्थिति में आयें, फिर कमर को ऊपर की तरफ उठाते हुए सीधे खड़े होकर जंप करें। बर्पी करके केवल 10 मिनट में आप 500 कैलोरी बर्न कर सकते हैं।

----------


## Krishna

*जैक-नाइफ क्रंचेज*पेट की मांसपेशियों को मजबूत बनाने और एक सेशन में अधिक से अधिक कैलोरी जलाने के लिए जैक नाइफ क्रंचेज कीजिए। अगर आपकी तमन्*ना सिक्*स एब्*स पैक बनाने की है तो यह आपके लिए सबसे अच्*छा वर्कआउट साबित हो सकता है। यह सामान्*य क्रचेज से थोड़ा हटकर है, क्*योंकि इसमें पूरा शरीर चाकू की तरह मुड़ जाता है। इसे करने के लिए चटाई पर पीठ के बल लेट जायें फिर अपने दोनों हाथों को एक-दूसरे से सटाकर पीछे कर लें, दोनों पैरों को सीधा रखें। अब अपने पैरों को उठायें साथ ही हाथों के साथ कमर के ऊपर के हिस्*सों को भी उठायें, हाथों को पैरों से सटायें, फिर सामान्*य स्थिति में वापिस आयें। इसे करके केवल 20 मिनट में आप 200 कैलोरी जलाते हैं।

----------


## Krishna

*सावधानियां*एक सेशन में 1000 कैलोरी जलाने का निर्णय लेने से पहले एक बार किसी फिजिशियन से सलाह अवश्*य लीजिए। अगर आपने बिना सलाह के व्*यायाम शुरू कर दिया तो इससे मांसपेशियों में खिंचाव के कारण आपको समस्*या हो सकती है, फिजिशियन यह जांच करके आपको बता सकता है कि आपका शरीर इतनी उच्*च तीव्रता वाले व्*यायाम को करने के लिए सक्षम है या नहीं।

----------


## Krishna

अगर आप एक सेशन में 1000 कैलोरी खर्च कर रहे हैं तो अपने खानपान पर भी ध्*यान दीजिए, अपनी डायट को लगभग दोगुना कर दीजिए। ऐसे आहार का सेवन कीजिए जो आपके मेटाबॉलिज्*म की गति को बढ़ायें।

----------

